# überwintern im keller...



## lotta (29. Sep. 2012)

hallo an alle teichfreunde,
ich hoffe, dass ich nicht gleich wieder schimpfe bekomme...
hab wieder und wieder die themen durchgelesen, das forum durchsucht, aber eigentlich bin ich noch immer nicht wirklich schlauer, als zuvor...
möchte meine goldis, __ shubunkin und 2 kleine koi diesen winter in den keller holen, aber ich 
möchte  auch nichts falsch machen...
also, trau ich mich nun doch, zu fragen...
-
ich hab ein fertig becken, das auch schon im keller steht, bereit, zu halbe, halbe
mit teich und leitungswasser gefüllt zu werden...und , für den spass, noch n bisschen sand...
und dann dachte ich, noch teichfit von söll rein, ... einfahren? wie lange , vor der umsiedelung der fische ?
reicht ein sprudelstein,wenn nur ca 10°C temperatur im keller herrschen,und den filter, samt pumpe nur ab und zu laufen zu lassen ? gehts ohne füttern, bei den temperaturen? reicht das kellerfenster und ne glastür an 2 seiten, oder brauchen die fische mehr licht, während ihrer winterruhe ? muss ich bei diesen temperaturen füttern, oder eben gerade nicht?
und
vor allem...
WANNholt man die racker rein?
würde mich echt über hilfreiche antworten von euch freuen
danke schonmal und kompliment an all die schreiber, der tollen beiträge
liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## Joerg (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hi Lotta,
bei der Temperatur sollte es wenig Probleme geben.
Oft ist die Temperatur dann höher als 10 Grad und es sollte dann ein wenig gefüttert werden.
Dann sollte der Filter und eine Belüftung auch immer laufen.
Bei niedrigen Temperaturen kommt man auch mit ordentlichen WW (10% pro Woche) gut über die Runden.
Das neue Wasser hat ja ungefähr auch diese Temperatur.

Reinholen kannst du sie, wenn das Teichwasser auch 10 Grad hat. Sollte Oktoner oder November sein.


----------



## lotta (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

vielen dank, jörg
du hast mir schon gut weiter geholfen, lieb von dir...
eine frage war noch offen, muss ich den "innenteich" nach dem wassereinlass
erst ne weile stehenlassen, bevor ich die fische umsetze? oder den filter ne weile laufen lassen?
oder kann ich die bewohner direkt umziehen lassen ?
wäre lieb, wenn ich nochmal ne antwort bekomme.
viele grüsse  
und einen sonnigen herbst 
wünscht lotta


----------



## Joerg (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hi Lotta,
das hängt vom Volumen, der Temperatur und der Menge von Fischen ab.
Den Sand würde ich mir in Bezug auf die Pumpe eher sparen. Sie werden ihn auch nicht benötigen.
Eher schon ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest), die bringen etwas Sauerstoff ein und sind ein gutes Versteck.

Wenn du 50% Teichwasser einlässt und den Rest mit ähnlicher Temperatur, sollten die sich gleich wohlfühlen.
Der Filter ist sinnvoll, wenn du über 10° hast und fütterst. Ansonsten sollte WW diesen gut ersetzen.
Sprudelstein wegen Sauerstoff sollte dann ausreichen.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hey Lotta,

und vergiß nicht das Becken dann zu sichern ... vorzugsweise mit einem straff gespannten Laubschutznetz.
Nicht das Dir einer der Fische raushüpft 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

herzlichen dank an euch alle,
ihr habt mir wiedermal sehr geholfen.
hab mir in der zwischenzeit ein kleines  filter-pumpen set gekauft,
denn so ganz ohne, trau ich mich nicht, 's ist ja doch ne lange zeit im keller, für die fische...
und der grosse, teichfilter mit pumpe, wäre für die ca. 600ltr. sicher überdimensioniert.
konnte mir das mit dem sand doch nicht verkneifen,( so n bisschen buddeln  macht ja doch spass) 
den pumpen-filter setz ich aber etwas höher, damit er nicht mit dem sand in berührung kommt.
sprudelstein hängt drin. wasser ist 50,50 eingelassen, netz ist gespannt   und die babyfische sind schon drin...
die "grossen" KLEINEN kommen dann warscheinlich ende oktober rein, je nach wassertemperatur.
ein grosses lob noch an die moderatoren und das ganze tolle forenteam!
ihr seid einfach klasse und die hilfe tut gut, man fühlt sich einfach gut aufgehoben 
und nicht so allein mit seinem teich, den fragen, gedanken und sorgen damit.
ich stell noch 'n foto von einem unserer knapp 4 cm babyfiche mit rein, ich find, er ist echt sehr "fotogen".
könnts 'n koi- oder karpfenbaby sein? ich meine ,
 "minibarteln" und 32 seitenschuppen zu sehen ?
was seht ihr?
liebe grüsse 
und nen schönen sonnigen herbst, wünsche ich noch allen fischen und teichlern
lotta


----------



## francis89 (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Wie groß ist das Becken und wieviele Fische bzw. Koi schwimmen dann darin ? 

Gruß Francis


----------



## Zacky (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

...so ein Fischi habe ich bei uns letzte Woche auch aus dem Teich gefangen und nun schwimmt er erstmal beim Junior im Aquarium...bin auch gesapnnt und wissensdurstig, wo ich den einordnen kann!? :? also sagt mal was!?


----------



## Joerg (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hi Zacky,
"...so ein Fischi " als Koinachwuchs kann bei Wärme und guter Pflege (Filter, Futter, WW ..) auch schon mal sehr gut wachsen.
Hatte die kleinen auch mal über den Winter reingeholt und die größeren waren dann im Frühjahr deutlich über 30cm groß. :shock
Damit hatte ich eigentlich nicht gerechnet und es wurde recht eng in der IH.


----------



## lotta (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

halloooo
@ franzis,
das becken hat ca 600 ltr.
es schwimmen momentan 20 superminis mit ca 3-4 cm drin,
ende oktober kommen noch 9 fische dazu:
1 koi mit ca 20 cm, 
1 koi mit ca 10 cm..
1 goldi ca 20 cm
2 goldis ca 14 cm
2 shubis ca 15cm
2 goldis ca 9 cm
die restlichen minis,(waren nicht zu fange)n, bleiben draussen... mal sehen....
bei uns im keller werden ca 8°C - 10°C herrschen,
ich werde das füttern , so gut wie einstellen...
momentan habe ich im kellerbecken, genauso wie im aussen teich ca 14 °C 
also warte ich, bis die temperaturen fallen, bevor ich die grösseren reinhole.
@ zacky...
na, dann warten wir mal, was draus wird und halten uns auf dem laufenden,
@ joerg:
was sind denn das nunfür fischlis?
32 seitenschuppen !
1 koi starb im frühsommer, in meinem teich...
laichstress? hat sie uns ein andenken hinterlassen?

freu mich über alle ratschläge, meinungen und kritiken,
man kann ja nur dazu lernen
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hi Lotta.

Das wird dann aber ganz schön eng im Keller!?  Da musst du gut auf die Kleinen aufpassen. Wenn die Temperatur im Keller sich zwischen 8°-10°C einpegelt würde ich je nach Aktivität der Fische etwas leicht verdauliches Winterfutter reichen. Unter 10° sollte 1-2 x pro Woche reichen, damit sie dann nicht am EMS - Energiemangelsyndrom - leiden und nächstes Frühjahr nicht in die Gänge kommen oder anfällig für Fruhjahrsinfektionen sind.

Und das wir uns über die Fischis und deren Wachstum auf dem laufenden halten, versteht sich doch von selbst.  bin ja nicht neugierig, aber wissen will ich es dann doch. 
Sollte Jörg Recht  behalten, dass aus dem kleinen Fisch mal ein ganz Großer werden kann, kann ich ihn ja noch in die eigentliche Quarantäne- und Winterauffangstation verbringen. Sind zwar auch nur 600 l Volumen, aber das sollte bis zum Frühjahr reichen. :beten


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hi Lotta,
du machst das toll. 

Bei dem Fisch bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die Farbe sieht nicht wie Koi aus und Barteln kann ich auch nicht erkennen. 
Wenn der "Mini Barteln" hat, sollte es kein Goldfich sein.

@Zacky,
ich hab da schon größere Probleme. Die verbliebenen 20 sind auf jeden Fall Koi und einige wachsen sehr gut. 
Ein AQ in der Größe habe ich auch angepeilt, da ich sie ja beim Wachsen gut beobachten will.


----------



## lotta (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

hi joerg,
danke
und von den baby fischen werd ich erzählen, wenn sie im frühjar grösser geworden sind 
und ihr wahres gesicht zeigen

liebe grüsse
lotta


----------



## lotta (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

hallo,
heute habe ich einige meiner fische in den keller geholt.
nach 3 wöchigem probelauf mit den babyfischen und 2 gelben,ca 9 cm goldis...
nun habe ich ein kleines , ca 300 liter becken für die 22 baby's und den zwei gelben.
und dann ca 600 liter becken, in dem nun fünf der sieben teichfische drin sind,
bevor der große frost am wochenende kommt. 
"hans-peter" und "paulchen" wollten sich heute unbedingt nochmal verstecken.
na, vielleicht klappt es ja morgen, bevor wir für 5 tage in das warme rom fahren.
aber die beiden koi sind  auf jeden fall schon mal im warmen !
und das rausfangen ging ziemlich stressfrei, da hat die zutraulicheit auch mal was gutes! 
13°C im teich - 13°C in den beiden kellerbecken --- 
das erschien mir der richtige zeitpunkt zu umsetzen zu sein.
Ich hatte versprochen, zu berichten...
das hab ich nun getan
ich hoffe, die beiden renitenten racker  morgen noch zu erwischen,  
heute wollte ich sie nicht erst wirklich total stressen... aber morgen gilts ! 
erstmal liebe grüße, ich berichte weiter, wenn ihr wollt ,  vielleicht mit foto ?
sabine


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Moin Sabine,einfach nur 
Und erholt euch gut.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Sandra1976 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hallo,
ich finde es super, dass du deinen Fischis einen warmen Aufenthalt im Keller bietest.
So sollten es eigentlich alle machen, die keinen Teich mit entsprechender Wassertiefe zur Überwinterung haben. Da sag ich nur 
Hoffe das deine Fischis den Winter gut überstehen und einen schönen Urlaub.
Wir waren leider schon weg (Ägypten) und ich wäre dort gerne den Winter über geblieben......
LG Sandra


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Werde mich heut auch bemühen, meine kleinen reinzuholen


----------



## lotta (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

hallo an alle 
zurück aus rom , habe ich meine fischlis in den beiden kellerbecken in bestem zustand angetroffen.
ich bin froh, sie vor dem urlaub noch rausgefangen zu haben, da der große frost , schnee und winter, hier mittlerweile einzug gehalten hat.
selbst die beiden versteckspieler ... :hai
habe ich am morgen, vor der abfahrt, noch stressfrei nach 5 min im kellerbecken unterbringen können.
nun habe ich noch 2 echt "stümperhafte"   zwischenfilter , gebaut...
aber, es scheint zu funktionieren.
:?ein anfangsbild schicke ich schonmal mit:?
ich trau mich ja kaum fotos, von meinem , *" beckenfilterkonstruktionschaos "* zu posten...
werde es in den nächsten tagen aber wohl doch noch tun.
ich weiß ja, dass ich sonst doch nur schimpfe von euch bekomme
liebe grüße
sabine


----------



## Joerg (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hallo Sabine,
die Innenhälterung macht sehr viel Spass, kann aber je nach Temperstur auch etwas an Aufwand bedeuten. 
Diese Regentonne als Filter kenne ich gut. Hat sich vorletzten Winter sehr gut bewährt.

Je nach Temperatur haben die Hunger und das Futter will dann auch gut gefiltert werden.
Dafür einen großen Behälter zu verwenden bringt Vorteile, da sich dadurch auch das Gesamtvolumen vergrößert.
Bei mir in der Garage sah es auch kaotisch aus aber die Fische hatte ich in einem AQ, da ich sie dort gut beobachten konnte.


----------



## Joerg (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hallo Sabine,
gibt es vor dem Chatabend noch ein paar weitere Fotos. 
Wenn uns nichts mehr einfällt, können wir dann über die lästern.


----------



## lotta (9. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

jau, joerg...
hätte ich doch glatt vergessen 
morgen mach ich "lästerfotos" für euch 
und stell sie ein.
aber wehe :beten
 bis sonntag dann
ich freu mich


----------



## lotta (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

also leute,
wie versprochen,
bilder meiner "noch" stümperhaften 2rh innenhälterung.
ich hoffe, ja morgen im chat noch viel dazuzulernen.
und danach alles zu verbessern!

-also, eimal das "gesamtkunstwerk",
-dann zwei stümperhafte filter
auf einem bild sieht man die filterpumpe, welche das wasser vom großen becken über den "filter"durch ein rohr, auf den grund der  tonne, zu den baby's pumpt
von dort geht das oberflächenwasser, über einrohr in den 2. provisorischen filter wieder zurück in das goldi becken.
einen sauerstoff-sprudler gibt es auch noch.
wassertemperatur noch immer 11°C


----------



## lotta (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*


mag mir noch jemand tips geben?
bin noch recht unwissend.

ich danke euch


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hallo Sabine,
wie versprochen noch ein paar Gedanken zu deiner IH.

Die Konstruktion mit dem "Vorfiltereimer" ist sehr wackelig. Falls der kippt haben die Fische ganz wenig Wasser. 
So einen ähnlichen Unfall hatte ich auch schon.

Von diesem Vorfilter läuft es dann in die große Tonne. Was ist denn dort noch drin?

Den Auslauffilter könnte man sich meiner Ansicht nach sparen. Kann direkt in den Pool laufen.

Um den Filter sauber zu halten ist eine Nylonstrumpfhose am Einlauf recht praktisch.
Da bleibt alles Grobe hängen und lässt sich leicht entsorgen. (Man kann auch schon getragene ohne Laufmaschen nehmen. )

Für die wenigen Fische bei geringer Temperatur, sollte auch ein Druckfilter ausreichen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Schwerkraftfilterung. Die Pumpe in die Tonne, das Wasser fließt vom Becken dann in die Filtermaterielien darin. 
Am Einlauf noch eine Strumpfhose als Vorfilter.


----------



## lotta (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

hallo joerg
danke dir für deine antwort.
ich habe mich in meiner beschreibung wohl recht falsch ausgedrückt.
im großen becken , :hai schwimmen *2* koi 15cm u 20cm.
ausserdem *2* shubis mit ca 16 cm *1* goldi ca 20 und *2* goldis mit 15 cm. 
also insgesamt 7 fische in knapp 600litern wasser .
in diesem becken befindet sich ein heissner (filterpumpen set) 1500 l/h.
diese pumpenfilter - kombi, pumpt das wasser , über den grünen schlauch , in den vorfilter, über der tonne.
mit dem eimer verbunden, führt ein breiter schlauch darunter , das wasser auf den grund der tonne.
in dieser tonne ca 250liter, leben *2*ca 10 cm goldis + 22 minigoldis zw.2 und 4 cm grösse.
am oberen rand der tonne, ist der abfluss, welcher das oberflächenwasser, aus der tonne wieder zurück in das große becken pumpt , eben nochmals , vor dem einlauf gefiltert.

also, sollte der eimer je kippen (ich hab aber alles festgeschraubt, sieht man auf dem foto vielleicht nicht),
plätschert das wasser eben ungefiltert in die tonne...
dann passiert aber nicht's weiter, denn das wasser der tonne, läuft ja wieder über den ablauf, und den 2.filter in das große becken... also ein , in sich geschlossener, kreislauf.
die vorfilter bestehen aus je (von oben nach unten) 2 grobe filtermatten, 2 feine filtermatten und je 2 x filtervlies.
ich würde mir eben gerne den großen druckfilter  dazwischen sparen, deshalb hab ich versucht, eine gewisse filterfläche zusammen zu bringen.
außerdem habe ich noch einen sauerstoffsprudler , im großen becken hängen.
meinst du, joerg,(oder, jemand anderes), dass ich damit über den winter kommen könnte, oder muss der große druckfilter dazwischengeschaltet werden?
zur zeit füttere ich jeden abend noch ein kleines bisschen, weil die temp.momentan ca 13 °C beträgt.
und sie fressen alles weg.... aber bei , bald 10°C und weniger, werde ich das füttern, dann wohl einstellen.

so, ich hoffe, dass ich meine konstruktion einigermaßen anschaulich schildern konnte.
vielleicht machst du, joerg,   ...oder ein anderer lieber user:beten , sich nochmals die mühe, mich zu beraten?

ich danke euch herzlich


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hallo Sabine,
das passt schon soweit. 

Das mit den extra Fischen in der Regentonne hab ich nicht gewusst. Kannst du denn nicht alle in das große Becken verfrachten oder hast du etwas Angst wegen der mini Goldies?

Der Besatz ist bei der Tempertur sicher nicht zu hoch.

Sauerstoffsprudler ist eine seht gute Idee. Ich musste bei den stark wachsenden Koi die Luftmenge auch schon mal erhöhen. 
Kaltes Wasser kann gut Sauerstoff aufnehmen, daher hast du damit keine Probleme.

Es ist bei geringer Fütterung nicht viel Filtermaterial nötig.

Einen Druckfilter brauchst du nicht, es war nur eine Alternative die auch ausgereicht hätte. (Wusste ja nicht, dass in der Tonne auch Fische sind.) 

Falls der Eimer kippt, könnte das Wasser auch in den Keller laufen. Dann würde der Teich fast komplett leergepumpt. Ist mir mal so ähnlich ergangen. 
Kannst du hier nachlesen. Die letzten Bilder musst du dir nicht unbedingt anschauen.


----------



## lotta (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

SUPI;  du hilfst mir sehr weiter.
ich könnte schon alle fische zusammen, in das große becken setzen, aber ich dachte... es wäre besser, wenn sie mehr platz hätten, deshalb der zusätzliche bottich...
reicht es denen denn auch, gemeinsam im großen und dafür nur die zusätzliche wassermenge, als durchlauf, zum filtern?

p.s.der eimer, kann- wenn er kippen sollte, nur nach innen , in die tonne kippen, ist von der neigung her so angebracht


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Es sollte besser sein alle in einem Becken zu halten und den Filter mal nur filtern zu lassen.

Der Schwimmraum sollte ausreichen und die haben noch genügend Platz im Becken.
Zusätzlich nicht schlecht sind WW, die können einiges kompensieren.

Bei einer Temperatur von um die 10° brauchen die wenig Futter und wenig Platz, da sie sich in der Winterruhe befinden.
Ich habe es mit meiner IH mal wissen wollen, gut geheizt und entsprechend gefüttert. Das ist aber nicht der Maßstab für eine IH Überwinterung.


----------



## lotta (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

danke joerg,
 dann werde ich sie alle zusammen lassen, hat mir eh immer schon leid getan, dass ich sie trennen musste... 
aber den tip hatte ich glaub, von matthias bekommen.
dann lass ich die tonne leer, nur als zusätzliche wassermenge laufen?


----------



## lotta (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

_Hallo Ihr lieben Helfer
Da der Winter ja nun hoffentlich doch endlich vorbei sein wird
und ich in der Zwischenzeit meine Pfütze etwas erhöhen konnte,
habe ich wieder neue  Fragen.
Wenn ich z.B. morgen meinen Teich, mit frischem Leitungswasser, befülle und diesmal,
schlauer als im letzten Jahr, auch dabei die Wasseruhr beobachte.
Wie lange , sollte ich warten... (so das Wetter denn überhaupt dieses Jahr noch mal mitspielen mag)?
Bis ich die Fische vom Keller wieder raus in den Teich entlassen kann?
Ich dachte mir, wenn das IH Wasser und das Teichwasser die selbe Temperatur erreicht haben ?
Außerdem hatte ich die Vorstellung, den Teichfilter einige Wochen in der IH mitlaufen zu lassen, 
bevor ich ihn dann wieder draußen aktiviere.
Dann würde ich natürlich Wasser der IH mit in den Teich füllen, allerdings ist das ja nur ein verschwindend kleiner Teil.
Also, zum besseren Verständnis:
Beim morgigen WW der IH, gleich 400 liter, mit in den Teich, nächste Woche nochmal...
und die Woche danach, ein weiteres Mal.
*Wie lannge, muss ein frisch eingelassener Teich, mit Wiederbepflanzung, der leztjährigen Pflanzen ,
leer stehen und filtern, bevor man die Fische wieder einsetzen kann?*
_
Ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Tips und danke euch schon mal im Voraus


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hallo lotta,

ich gehe mal vom großen Teich aus und nicht vom mini auf Malle?
Welche Temp. hast du denn in deiner IH?
Am besten wären natürlich wenn beide Temp. über 13- 14° sind.
Weil dann fangen erst die Bakis an zu arbeiten, da drunter würde ich es nicht machen.
LG René


----------



## Joerg (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Hallo Lotta,
die Fische können raus, sobald sichere Temperaturen über 10° besser 15° im Teich sind.

Den Filter schon mal in der etwas wärmeren IH laufen zu lassen ist eine gute Idee.
Ist der entsprechend eingelaufen 4-6 Wochen, kannst du ihn direkt am Teich mit den Fischen aus der IH laufen lassen.

Beachte neben der Temparatur auch die anderen Wasserwerte, insbesondere der PH Wert ist wichtig.
Falls du die Fische langsam mit ständigen WW an die Werte anpasst, sollten die wenig Probleme haben.


----------



## lotta (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: überwintern im keller...*

Danke, Joerg und René
Auf euch , ist eben IMMER Verlass
@ René, klar , den "großen", MEINEN Teich! meine ich
das auf Malle ist ja leider die Katastrophenpfütze , meines Schwagers! Grummel
welche ich dann jährlich einmal versuche, n bissel in Ordnung zu bringen

Im Moment habe ich in der IH erst so an die 9°C.
Waren zwischendurch auch schon einiges mehr.
Aber, da das Wetter im Moment, so gar nicht mitspielt...
@Joerg
Ich dachte mir, so wie du sagst, langsam mit WW innen, 
das IH Wasser, an mein Leitungswasser , anzugleichen ...
und das IH Wasser, mit in den Teich zu bringen, denn in diesem Wasser, haben sie ja mit regelmäßigen WW, nun fast 6 Monate verbracht.
Und wenn die IH Werte, nahezu den Leitungswasserwerten entsprechen und die Temperaturen auch stimmen...

schadet es den Fischen nicht, in ein "nicht gut eingependeltes Systhem" zu kommen?


----------

